# Right Protected Flash Disk



## KGABRIELT (Jul 23, 2007)

Ihave a flash disk that is right protected-I can not edit neither format the flash disk.How can I go about this problem to enable me format the disk and what might have happened for this problem to occur.Assist please.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi there,

Most flash drives have a little switch on the case. This is the write-protect switch. You may have accidentally switched it to enabled?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Write Protected Flash Disk*

make sure that the switch is closet to the picture of a open padlock on the side of the disk.


----------

